# SiriusXM SXV100v1 causing issues with multiple Car Stereos, Help.



## jonny4 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have had 4 different Kenwood radios with weird and odd problems only when I am listening to SiriusXM. The latest being no bluetooth while on it the sat input. The earlier models would randomly reboot or the buttons wouldn't respond. I have even gotten SiriusXM to replace it with a new one and I am still having issues. I am just curious if anyone else is having the problem or if anyone knows of a way to get SiriusXM to replace with the newer model.


----------

